

I Don’t Care About Your Profits, And It Enrages Me That You Think I Should - nextparadigms
http://torrentfreak.com/i-dont-care-about-your-profits-and-it-enrages-me-that-you-think-i-should-110911/

======
pavlov
_Try posting a link to a torrent on The Pirate Bay on your wall on Facebook
and see what happens. People in the 1980s would have been horrified, people on
both sides of the Iron Curtain._

Yes, I guess we can assume that torrent link desperately needs to get out
because it points to a copy of _The Gulag Archipelago_ that
FacelessPolitburoBook is trying to keep from us...

Get real. Not being able to freely distribute your favorite Madonna songs or a
rip of _Iron Man II_ is nothing compared to the censorship that people had to
endure in the Soviet Union or East Germany. Just making this comparison shows
how disconnected these flag-waving online pirates are from all levels of
political reality.

------
tzs
His party argues that file sharing is a fundamental civil right that our
ancestors "fought, bled and died to give us, their children and
grandchildren". Yet they only propose to legalize _non-commercial_ file
sharing.

If it is a civil right, then why shouldn't file sharers be able to do it
commercially?

He (and other Pirate Parties) dodge every attempt I've seen to get an answer
to the simple question of how things would work with their proposed changes in
effect. A movie or major video game costs tens of millions of dollars to
produce. If essentially all file sharing is completely legalized, I want to
know who will finance the making of movies and video games.

All they'll ever say is "Oh, they'll find some other way to pay for it".
That's not good enough. I want some concrete suggestions. I tried asking him
this question on his Reddit AMA. Here's the question and his answer:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k7jkq/i_am_rick_falkvi...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k7jkq/i_am_rick_falkvinge_founder_of_the_swedish_and/c2i9gy7).

------
rick888
It's not about the profits. It's about property ownership, which is important
in any free country.

If I bought torrentfreak.info, copied everything from the site, and slapped
some ads on it, would the owners of torrentfreak.com come after me? If they
believe all of the garbage being posted on their site, they won't, but in
reality, the users would probably try to DoS my site and give excuse after
excuse as to why this is SO much different than piracy.

This also reminds me of the GNU license. When someone takes GNU software and
violates the license, it's "stealing". Violating the copyright is "freedom".
I've even seen it here in HN (the Thesis theme is a good example of this).

I'm saving my money for the day when copyrights and patents are abolished. I
will sit there and wait for a small company to release something good and then
destroy them because I have more resources, capital, and connections in the
industry to get it to market (the exact same product/idea) before they do.

I see a parallel between this and Bitcoin. Everyone thought it would be a
great idea to have a decentralized monetary system without banks. We are
repeating history and seeing the many reasons banks are important after all.

I predict that if we ever do attempt to abolish copyrights or patents that we
will slowly learn the painful lesson as to why they are important.

"If somebody had written a dystopic novel in the 1980s illustrating how some
subjects had been forbidden, and if you would speak about them on the phone, a
voice would pop in and say, “You have mentioned a forbidden subject. This has
been noted. Please refrain from discussing forbidden subjects"

Does this mean we should also get rid of labor unions? They prevent many
companies from automating many positions for the sole purpose of
inflating/guaranteeing someone a wage.

It's okay. I'm a developer and I don't care about piracy. Sites/people like
are going to slowly push most software businesses to some sort of service.
Internet connections and computers are getting faster every day. The end
result? You will now be paying a monthly fee forever as opposed to a flat-
fee..and there's no way to pirate it.

------
cmsj
Utter tripe.

~~~
jannes
Care to elaborate on that?

